
Ask HN: Why are all the code bloggers/presenters/bootcampers online so “cool”? - unionemployee
Obviously, this aesthetic appeals to a certain (majority?) set of people, but when I look at bootcamp websites, Udacity, presentations on Javascript, Swift, etc. (just about anything associated with &quot;learn to code&quot;), the people are always causally dressed and &quot;cool&quot; - often a sort of shabby stylish look. Is this really how it is? I don&#x27;t work in software. Most offices I&#x27;ve been in are full of Khaki Dockers and slightly dated button down shirts. People in these images&#x2F;videos also appear to be perpetually about 25 years old. I&#x27;ve often considered a career change, but am turned off by what&#x27;s presented as the norm, mainly for fear of not fitting in. Are you all wearing headphones and hoodies in an open office with a fancy coffee machine right now?
======
davelnewton
Headphones, yes, otherwise noise. Hoodie? No, but t-shirts and jeans, yeah,
otherwise discomfort. I've only worked at a couple of places where t-shirts
weren't ok (mostly because I try to avoid places where I have to dress
"business casual" or worse).

I'm not really sure what your particular issue is, or why you think it really
matters what you wear. Wear whatever you want as long as it fits with the
dress code. Want to wear a suit? Go nuts.

------
zimpenfish
> Are you all wearing headphones

Yes

> and hoodies

Too warm but it's <there.

> in an open office

Yep - hence the headphones because we're surrounded by LOUD ARSEHOLES.

> with a fancy coffee machine right now?

It's a Lavazza thing. It makes what is legally required to be called coffee.

But it's been several decades since I saw 25.

------
dozzie
> Are you all wearing headphones and hoodies in an open office with a fancy
> coffee machine right now?

Where? Because, you know, the world is quite large and quite diverse.

~~~
unionemployee
In the US, I suppose. Though this seems to be the way the job is sold in many
other places.

